
Akaros: open source, GPL-licensed OS for manycore architectures - saosebastiao
http://akaros.cs.berkeley.edu/akaros-web/overview.php
======
saosebastiao
I posted because I thought the idea was interesting, although I don't know
much about OS design beyond the basics. I'm curious how IPC is done and
haven't found anything beyond basic information. Is this a more QNX style of
IPC?

